# Navigation



## synomus (22. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin Neuling im Bereich der Homepagegestaltung und habe folgendes Anliegen:

Der Entwurf meiner Seite enthält eine Navigation, die auf ca. 200 Seiten verweist
-> d.h. die Navigation auf der ersten Seite umfasst  8 Hauptpunkte, die bis zu 11  
    mal weiter führt, Beispiel:
    tutorials.de > Webmaster > HTML > TAGS > TABLE > TD> Inhalt...

Was meint ihr, wie ich diese tiegehende Verzweigung übersichtlich gestalten kann.

Des Weiteren noch: 

Wäre es sinnvoll, die Navigation per Javascript mit aufklappbaren Menü zu programmieren?

Wo liegen nach und Vorteile bei Javascript?

Und zu guter letzt:

wie kann man eine Breadcrumb-Navigation erstellen?

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Sinac (22. November 2003)

Yoah, sn erweiterbares menü wäre bei dem Umfang schon nicht verkehrt und mit JavaScritp sollte das gehen.
Nachteil von JavaScript ist halt das es von unterschiedliche Browsern unterschiedlich unterstützt und interpretiert wird, aber das was du dafür brauchst sollte in jedem
Browser laufen...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Zest (23. November 2003)

@synomus

Hmm willst du nun eine einfache Navigation oder mit aufklappbarem Menue?
schau mal unter _Stylesheets_ nach 

Du hast Drei möglichkeiten. Entweder schaust dir den Quelltext dieser Seite mal etwas genauer an oder du machst es wie ich als erstes beispiel genommen habe, ein uraltes beispiel keine ahnung woher ich dies noch habe. -> ist so langsam am verstauben

```
import string
bpath = context.REQUEST.BASE0
upath = context.REQUEST.URL2
l = len(bpath)
upath = upath[l:]
upath = string.split(upath,"/")
y = ""
z = ""
loc = ""
for x in upath:
   if x == '': continue
   y = y + "/" + x
   z = "/" + "<a href=\"" + bpath + y + "\">" + x + "</a>"
   loc = loc + z
if loc != '':
  print "<img src=\"OpenBook.gif\" alt=\"Übergeordnete Verzeichnisse \">"
  print loc + "<b>/" + context.id + "</b>"
nav = ""
ahref = "<a href=\"./"
ids = context.objectIds('ZCatalog') + context.objectIds('Folder')
ids.sort()
for x in ids:
 if x == '': continue
 y = context[x]
 if y.title != '':
   nav = nav + ahref + x + "\" title=\"" + y.title + "\">" + x + "</a> "
if nav != '':
  print "<img src=\"ClosedBook.gif\" alt=\"Unterverzeichnisse \">"
print nav
return printed
```

*Oder* du nimmst eine Neue Version die sieht so aus, und setzt es in deinem editor an die stelle wo es auch erscheinen soll.

```
<script language="javascript">
var path = "";
var href=document.location.href;
var s=href.split("/");
for (var i=2;i<(s.length-1);i++) {
path+="<A HREF=\""+href.substring(0,href.indexOf(s[i])+s[i].length)+"/\">"+s[i]+"</A> / ";
}
i=s.length-1;path+="<A HREF=\""+href.substring(0,href.indexOf(s[i])+s[i].length)+"\">"+s[i]+"</A>";
var url = window.location.protocol + "//" + path;
document.writeln(url);
</script>
```

Die vierte möglichkeit wäre .... naja die Suchfunktionen oder google zu benützen *hüstel*

in google kannst du _Stylesheets_ eingeben und erhälst 126'000 Ergebnisse wovon ich diese hier oder diese nehmen würde

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## synomus (24. November 2003)

Die Antworten haben geholfen - Danke!


----------



## Zest (24. November 2003)

Bitte immer wieder gerne


----------



## Sinac (24. November 2003)

Echt, dafür sind wir ja da 
Sinac


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

was ist eine "breadcrumb" navi?

achja, und dann wollte ich ncoh sagen, das man aber bei java immer drauf achten sollte wie das dargestellt wird. besonders bei solchen menüs


----------



## Zest (27. November 2003)

*Breadcrumb*

Hehe GoLLuM

Ich habe mir die mühe gemacht und folgende Navigation aus diesem Forum aus dem Quelltext rauszu suchen:

<!-- breadcrumb, nav links -->
<table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%"  align="center">
<tr>
        <td><img src="images/vb_bullet.gif" border="0" align="middle" alt="tutorials.de">
<font face="Arial,Verdana,Tahoma,sans-serif;" size="2"><b><a href="index.php?s=">tutorials.de</a> &gt; <a href="forumdisplay.php?s=&amp;forumid=45">Webmaster</a> &gt; <a href="forumdisplay.php?s=&amp;forumid=22">HTML</a> &gt; Navigation</b></font></td>

</tr>
</table>
<!-- /breadcrumb, nav links -->

Alles klar  

Mach mal den Dreamweaver auf falls du einen hast und schaue dir aus den Beispielen die CSS an ....

hmm dieser beitrag sollte nach CSS verschoben werden oder nicht?


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

noe, hab kein DW..... bei mir wird alles per hand geschrieben, ALLES 
adios


----------

